# server laptop's



## batence (Jan 10, 2009)

can have cheap laptop's for server because of uptime and this UPS is very very expensive? :e


----------



## mk (Jan 10, 2009)

yes iirc @phoenix have a laptop server (may wrong) but yes can be done.
install, configure, put the battery and plug in 220 volts and.. you have server... with ups!


----------



## batence (Jan 10, 2009)

i thinck it is the same...


----------



## Djn (Jan 10, 2009)

I'd suggest finding one with a decent cooling solution, just in case - some of the cheap laptops overheat even with modest normal use, and that could be inconvenient in a server. On the other hand, servers usually have very light load ...

If you haven't already got a laptop you're planning to use, the thinkpads I've tried have had good cooling (and usually decent FreeBSD support), so if you can find a cheap (perhaps used) one, that might be an idea.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 11, 2009)

Do realize that heat and prolonged charging severely impacts the battery's lifetime.


----------



## techie (Jan 11, 2009)

If you will run your server with WLAN, keep in mind the WLAN stability. For a server operation you'll need a perfect working WLAN. I can remember the instability of the build-in Intel Pro Wireless 2200 BG chipset on one of my old laptops. Sometimes the chipset (or the software?) disconnected the transmission suddenly after some hours of operation.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jan 11, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Do realize that heat and prolonged charging severely impacts the battery's lifetime.



A normal UPS battery will have the problem, and will need to be replaced at regular intervals.


----------

